# SM Special Characters



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

So I have noticed that in low point games special characters just dont seem to work to good. In general I find that my Space marine army does not work very well in low point games as I run vulkan and he doesnt have very many things to TL and master craft so for his points he is not worth it. Even when I dont use a special character in low point games I find that my SM are just not that scary. At what point do you think it is worth using a special character and do you agree that SM are less affective at low points games?


----------



## wargamereric (Jan 20, 2010)

I tend to not even consider putting a SC into my list until at LEAST 1500+, that being said, In my current 1500 there are 0 special characters, one doesn't show up until 1750.

Of coarse this isn't a staple rule, you'll probably have some chaos players say they have plenty of games where they toss in a SC at 1500 or less! I think your right in saying its harder to pull off and make effective with vanilla marines at low pts. 

Space wolves recently got a little bit of slack with this because they have some very effective 100 pts normal HQs. Wolf priest / rune priest. The wolf lord is good, but he tends to need to suck up pts in upgrades where as the other two don't. The rune priest has a free force weapon(power wep) + spells. The wolf priest has a free power weapon + 4+ invuln save + preferred unit type for the entire unit.

My 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Even the bog standard chaplin and librarian from the SM codex are pretty decent with out any upgrades. I used to run Vulcan for quite some time at 1500pts but I dropped him in favour of a librarian as I found the army was more flexible without Vulcan. I cetainly would not put Vulcan in at 1000pts or less as he would eat up too many points but he and other SC in the marine codex are better value then a normal captain or chapter master.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

I think that the main issue in low point games is not the effectiveness of special characters, but the fact that you will usually want a librarian as well. For example: Vulkan He'Stan is tough as nails, and his army wide effect is a bit ridiculous. His point cost isnt even that bad when you consider what gear he has. If you play Eldar or SW though, a lucky Jaws/Mind War can take him out in one turn from range. Im of the opinion that every army at a cost of more than 500 points needs some form of psychic defense. Unfortunately taking Vulkan and a librarian can be hard to justify under 1,500. At 1.5k though, I would probably try to make it work. Same for Pedro and Cato.

As for SW characters, yes they are a bargain, but Sm chaplains and Librarians are the same cost as the wolves, and have the same wargear. The only differences are RP psychic powers, and WP re-rolls lasting past the first round of combat. All in all I would say that codex marines come out ahead in terms of characters, since their special characters are much more reasonably priced (I just cant justify taking most SW characters, you can get the same mileage for way less points) and provide army wide effects that are simply game changing. I know everybody thinks Jaws is the most broken thing ever, but I would honestly rather be able to deep strike my grey hunter squads all over the table like librarians can. I would say that all things considered, the strength of SW over codex marines is in our troop choices and LFs, not in our HQs.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I won't use a SC unless it's a 2,000pt game. Any SC's that are more than 200pts I won't use unless it's 3,000 pts or more


----------



## Wraithspine (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with that SC aren't really worth their points in small games. BUT...i did have a game against some BT at 1350 and Vulkan took on a 10 man crusader squad and won. He then killed the Emperors Champion in combat. I know this was simply down to some damn good rolls on my part but with some lucky dice rolls SC can easily pay for themselves by simply outclassing your opponent.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

IMO Vulkan is one of those characters that you can include in just about any point value list. Not only is his army wide effect pretty ridiculous, but hes tough as nails, and S6 with digital weapons and a master crafted weapon. I have a friend that was even using him in a 500 point list for a week, since nobody could take anything else that really scared him. He also playes every single one of his tactical squads with multi-melta and flamer or meltagun. If you really build your list around the characters they become very good. Just including a named character in your normal list will almost never be as effective as taking a chapter master, and spending the extra points elsewhere on squad upgrades.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

People very often overlook Cassius in the Vanilla book, but in small games he can actually swing things very nicely, because people tend not to powerfist their squads so much. T6 and FnP and a Combi-Flamer on a Chaplain for only 25 points more is a good deal that doesn't eat your points too much. Avoid Instant-Death and he can happily chop up 10 man squads by himself.


----------



## ManWithaPlan (Feb 15, 2010)

SC are definitely handy and bring a lot to the table but like what other people have said, in lower point games they just aren't worth it. They typically cost 200pts. which would be much better placed into another full tactical squad with transport of some kind.

SM's are definitely still intimidating in smaller games you just have to plan ahead more when it comes to heavy support. Instead of loading up on marines, use more scouts. Instead of using a predator or vindicator, take a devastator squad. There are definitely ways to get the most out of marines using the points you have available. Don't forget, your opponent has the same restrictions as you.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

small games I find Kantor to be an excellent choice if you are taking sternguard. An extra scoring unit and the +1 attack to nearby units makes him a good leader for low points.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

I wont use any SC in anything smaller than 2500 pts thats just a personnel choice of mine and as for sm being not very good at smaller points i defanetley dont agree. A couple of years ago i played in 750 pts tourney and my space marnes came second out of 26 players and i dont count my self as a master tactistion.


----------

